# Northeast OH Catfishing



## Lunker_Flunker24 (7 mo ago)

Hey all,

New to the group, grew up in Newton Falls/Warren area. I've been in virginia in the navy for the last 4 years but will be moving back home in August. Most of my catfishing growing up was done at Guilford lake. Was just looking for some general tips on what lakes are the most productive near me. I hear sandusky bay seems to be very productive, will definitely have to give that a try. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Mosquito is a great fishery for cats


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Ashtabula harbor and the river can be very good for catfish. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Welcome to OGF and thank you for your service. As stated before mosquito is great for flathead and channel catfish

Kip


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Mosquito, west branch, ladue, pymatuning all have good population and size. Use typical catfish baits. Shrimp, cutbait, etc. 

I fish crappie and walleye and always catch cats if nothing else.


----------



## Lunker_Flunker24 (7 mo ago)

Thanks for the inputs. I caught a good sized channel at mosquito on a spinnerbait while bass fishing once. Never targeted them though. I'll be fishing from the bank and from the kayak so I should be able to find some good spots there.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Misdirection said:


> Ashtabula harbor and the river can be very good for catfish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lunker_Flunker24 (7 mo ago)

Starting in August I'll be living in Newton Falls. I'm not sure what the work situation will be but once I figure that out i'll know what my free time will look like. But I am definitely able to drive up to Erie.


----------

